# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  2e persbericht van maandag 13 november 2006 - Politie

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*2e persbericht van maandag 13 november 2006*
*Politie -** 4 uur geleden*
Een huisartstas met daarin onder andere verschillende medicijnen is maandag tussen 8.30 en 9.45 uur ontvreemd uit een auto. De auto stond bij de huisartspraktijk aan de Paqualinistraat geparkeerd. In de tas *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

